# Poll on Blocking Techniques Uchi Uke



## TSDTexan (Jun 25, 2018)

This post is to ask different folks How they (exactly) Execute a chudan level Uchi Uke.

It doesn't matter if it is performed with the left arm or right.

For an example I will demonstrate.

Stance can be Hachiji dachi, or any other short parallel stance.

I begin by covering my upper body.
My left arm folds to protect my upper chest with my forearm elbow and bicep, leaving my fist just above my right collarbone, thumb tucked in over my fingers, facing towards my jaw/face.

My right arm stretches out below the left arm, protecting my lower abdomen, with wrist slightly bent, palm facing down, thumb tucked over the fingers.

In a single moment both arms move.
the Left arm performs an empi strike to the rear, leaving the left fist chambered at the belt palm up, thumbs tucked over the fingers, the shoulder is pulled down and slightly tensed. as the arm swings up and out from the torso and ending in and straight line from the shoulder (if viewed from above)

There is a twisting snap action in the wrist just prior to the end of the swing as the wrist rotates from down to up. If viewed from the side... there is a greater than 90° Bend to the elbow away from the shoulder.

The arm terminates in a fist, thumb tucked over the fingers facing up.

This is example 1. Uchi Uke.

There are a number of different ways to perform this. I am certainly curious as to how others do this.


----------

